# Quick Introduction



## aj_ (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello everyone!!

Last night I found TheLawnForum and spent too many hours reading/seeing threads.
A lot of lawns here cause me envy!
Gorgeous.

I am still figuring my way around...
I still have no idea what HOC means... probably something to do with the spinning-cylinder mower.

I will post up pics of my small patch of dirt soon.
Looking forward to contributing.

Also looking forward to get rid of some weeds invading the grass. I still have no idea what type of grass my lawn has!


----------



## aj_ (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh yeah, as an aside: I am amazed the prettyness of the phpBB forum software!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Hoc= height of cut


----------



## aj_ (Oct 14, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Hoc= height of cut


Thank you!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

aj_ said:


> I still have no idea what HOC means... probably something to do with the spinning-cylinder mower.


Welcome to TLF!

Here's an acronym thread. :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

aj_ said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Last night I found TheLawnForum and spent too many hours reading/seeing threads.
> A lot of lawns here cause me envy!
> Gorgeous.


Welp... he's a goner. Welcome to the addiction friend!


----------

